# brisket slicing knife recommendations



## homeruk (Sep 5, 2016)

I am looking for a mid priced slicing knife ideally 14" without serrations to slice brisket (yes its my new friend)

and was hoping it may be of use for bacon slicing too

I have got a set I have built up over a few years of richardson sheffield sabatier which covers me for everything but they dont do a non serrated slicer, I have bought other "sabatier" which are similar money and appear to be the same however when using are clearly not the same quality as the ones I have so am looking for a slicing knife of a different brand for about 50-100 quid

looked at globals with high price tags and kinda think there hyped up prices..designer arty farty etc

also looked at victorinox but dont know much about them other than make good pen knifes

henckels dont do one long enough

also what is people thoughts on granton edge?

any suggestions please

thanks


----------



## thenegativeone (Sep 6, 2016)

Personally, I would get Victorinox. They're very reasonable price-wise and myself and every other chef I know uses them, well looked after they'll last you forever.

Here's a link: http://www.nisbets.co.uk/4/Kitchenw...ibrox-Nylon-Handled-Knives/c03c02c02c05.r12.1

Hope that helps.


----------



## homeruk (Sep 6, 2016)

thanks for that just ordered the 14" one and a few pans on offer for transportation of the meat


----------



## homeruk (Sep 7, 2016)

sadly not impressed with the victorinox 14" slicing knife, not rigid enough for my liking and seems hard work trying to slice through some pastrami this evening with the blade flexing and sticking to the meat..real hard work

will be going back for a refund tomorrow

anyone have any thoughts on the hammer stahl or is it just looks over function?

seems to me 14" is a big thing over the pond but not so readily available in the uk


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello.  I can only offer this advice:  unless you have the skills, or have a man in town;  buy a good quality electric knife sharpener.  My 3 stage sharpener cost me about £150.00.  Now my mates at work thought I was NUTS!  You can get a sharpener at Asda for under £10.00.  After I bought mine they all asked " would you sharpen my knives?".  I have NEVER been able to sharpen a knife but these things take all the skill out of it.  It is "idiot proof".  Most times I just drag it through the "steel".  The angle is SET!  Always the same.  My knives now stay SHARP.  No crumbling torn up beef and no mashed tomatoes.  WATCH THE FINGERS THOUGH!!

I have finally got to a stage in my life where I am starting to understand "quality".  I now have paid £80-£100 for a frying pan.  I have spent the money for a Weber.  I buy quality knives.  You can spend £10 on a frying pan, and you buy a new one at least once a year.  I have had mine for 10 years.  You spend £5 on a knife, it is crap when you buy it and in 3 months it is in the bin and you are buying a new one; which is also crap. Make do and save u your money.  Buy good quality cookware and it is done for the next 20 years or so.  Well worth the purchase. Just my opinion and life experience.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## homeruk (Sep 7, 2016)

yup hear what your saying and have been doing that for some years now..all circulon infinity pans etc..people think im nuts but i try to explain about the quality and they just sigh!..if you aint used quality gear then you dont miss it i guess

my knife sharpener is just a 2 stage manual henckels but gets a razor sharp edge and when its knackered i might look into an electric one

the victorinox was brand new so it was not a case of it needed sharpening, will continue the hunt for a slicer but stick with my current knives at the moment

the big change for me was going to a professional cooking school for some bbc filming and thats when i used like a £200 single knife and £120 chefs pan..couldn't believe how the knife cut with no effort was a real eye opener and a lot of expense since

think if i could choose only two it would be the henckels and the small boning knife

pic of current selection attached with of course the drawer full of the "just in case knives" also
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















knifes.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Sep 7, 2016


----------



## thenegativeone (Sep 12, 2016)

homeruk said:


> sadly not impressed with the victorinox 14" slicing knife, not rigid enough for my liking and seems hard work trying to slice through some pastrami this evening with the blade flexing and sticking to the meat..real hard work
> will be going back for a refund tomorrow
> anyone have any thoughts on the hammer stahl or is it just looks over function?
> seems to me 14" is a big thing over the pond but not so readily available in the uk



Sorry to hear that, I've used those knives professionally for years now and I always recommend them as a good quality reasonably priced option.

Maybe look into Wusthoff knives or I.O Shen, they're at the top end of your budget but they are cracking.


----------



## homeruk (Sep 12, 2016)

thanks for the reply

I picked up the hammer stahl 14" brisket slicer in the end, got a good unboxed deal which i couldn't refuse

very happy with it and the steel is the same as all my other knives


----------



## wade (Sep 13, 2016)

I really pushed out the boat when I bought my knives - I went for Faberware 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. They may be cheap and need sharpening a little more often but I can get a razor sharp edge on them. The fluted Santoku knife is great for slicing brisket.


----------

